# Horrible AF after clomid



## helenj33 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello ladies,

have only just joined FF so please be gentle with me!  Am on CD2 today, and just started second round of clomid.  Did anyone else find that following clomid AF was just evil?!  Am having the worst endo-type pains for the last 2 days.  Is it just going to get worse for the next 6 months??


----------



## sarevz87 (Aug 19, 2012)

not sure about every1 else, but clomid turns me into a complete nut job at times  ....i havent had any pains until my last cycle but in fairness they where berable just more like short sharp shooting pains. Hope this helps a bit


----------

